# E-J fête son premier postiversaire !



## Agnès E.

Chère E-J,
Qui mariez classe, érudition et gentillesse,
Je suis enchantée de vous voir ici

Vous avez, en cette période de liesse,
Atteint le chiffre symbolique
De mille messages... en gras, en normal ou en italique,
Peu importe, il suffit d'en faire
Mille et l'on vous souhaite

Un joyeux postiversaire !

Allez, on fait la fête !​


----------



## Kelly B

Moi aussi je viens de remarquer l'évènement, mais encore une fois Agnès m'a dépassé. Donc je me contente d'être la deuxième personne de féliciter. So ... congratulations! I enjoy your posts very much.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, E-J!*​


----------



## JazzByChas

I say...did someone say Miss E-J has reached 1000?

Well, don't just stand there, let's *celebrate!*

Gentile E-J
Mannered, fair
French and English
Write you there

You share with those
Who seek to know
Which way a phrase
Or nuance goes

Your gentle manner
Sub'tly guides us
When words us fail
Or life derides us

Stay among us
Speak and tell
Sage so wise
And job done well.​ 

Happy Postiversary, and many more!

Chas.


----------



## Yang

E-J, many thanks to your helpful and sometimes very humourous posts.


----------



## elroy

*Your posts are pure brilliance.  Thank you for 1000 of them.*​


----------



## Isotta

Merci, E-J! 

Zot.​


----------



## Mei

*Hey  *
*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S*
*E-J*

*THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SHARING*
*I REALLY APPRECIATE YOUR HELP*

*HAVE A GREAT WAY TO 2000!!*
*   *​Mei​


----------



## zaby

*Félicitations E-J*​ 

*et*​ 
​*1000 mercis !*​


----------



## Chabada

Bravo, E-J !  http://nouvo.kaywa.ch/files/images/2004/11/mob126_1101144839.jpg


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## LV4-26

Félicitations et...merci !


----------

